# Disrespectful boaters at north jetty area



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Come on guys it doesnt take a rocket scientist to learn a little fish etiquette. Today i was headed to north jetty when i stopped at one of my little spots before hand, we were anchored off fishing a little area when a boat to the left of me left, the guy to the right of me decided he wanted that spot so he drove right in front of me, within 10 feet. I got so upset i casted in his boat and he cut me line. He said i was fishing at the back of the boat and not the side? Gimme a break. So i pulled anchor, backed up too his boat, trimmed the motor out of the water, and shot a 10 foot rooster tail on him and his buddy. LOL! The point of my comment is whats wrong with people do they have no respect or are they just idiots. Has anyone else encountered anything like this and if so what. Thanks for listening chris


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

Next time just put a super spook on and cast at anything thats available, seats, body parts. They wont do it again


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

com-on that didnt happen..........


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

oh YES....yES IT DID????


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thats what i would call a clown!.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Well a lot of crazy people out there.......


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Hello Pot....................................................this is the kettle calling...............................Hello?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Potlickers at the north jetty....NO WAY!!!!LOL


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

idiots and no respect but, your reaction to the situation ranks you right up there with them.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

yEAH YOUR RIGHT DAVID I SHOULD HAVE SHOOK THEIR HAND AND BOUGHT THEM A BEER AT THE BOAT RAMP? wHATEVER???? iF NO ONE DOES ANYTHING THEY WILL ALWAYS CONTINUE TO DO IT, MAYBE THEY WILL THINK TWICE NEXT TIME!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

i had a guide do that to me. i didn't say anything. i just pulled my anchor and left. if i got into it with him i would be a sorry ****er just like him. that was at the sabine jetties. i dont have time to duke it out with trash.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

considers popping pop corn


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> Hello Pot....................................................this is the kettle calling...............................Hello?


LMAO!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

fishrmn27 said:


> LMAO!!!!!:rotfl:


HU nailed that one didn't he ... think I'll toss a little green his way


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

chris there are idiots and a-holes you cannot change that, inherited traits! leave and go catch them somewhere else!


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Javadrinker said:


> HU nailed that one didn't he ... think I'll toss a little green his way


I did too when he posted that......too funny!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

capt. david said:


> chris there are idiots and a-holes you cannot change that, inherited traits! leave and go catch them somewhere else!


Well said Capt.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

fishrmn27 said:


> I did too when he posted that......too funny!


I had to pick me up off the floor and dust me off and set my chair back upright I was laughing too hard so it was a bit delayed.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I know the guy may have been wrong but it sounds as if you're just as bad. What you do is your bussiness but last time I checked no one was immune to a bullet. I just don't want you to make the 6 o clock news brother! Over fish it's just not worth it!!


capt. david said:


> idiots and no respect but, your reaction to the situation ranks you right up there with them.


----------



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with you chris!!! That`s what`s wrong with the world today! To many people are afraid to stand up for what`s right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

*Huh*




NauticStar2110 said:


> I agree with you chris!!! That`s what`s wrong with the world today! To many people are afraid to stand up for what`s right!!!!!!!!!!!


How is casting into someone else's boat or throwing a rooster tail on them standing up for what's right? That's behaving as bad as they were.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Muddy said:


> How is casting into someone else's boat or throwing a rooster tail on them standing up for what's right? That's behaving as bad as they were.


I can see both sides on this.

What IS the right way to deal with this? Just leaving is the nice thing to do but no education has taken place.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Chris, that stuff has been going on for years. I started fishin the jetties in the mid 60's and we had to put up with it then. Just consider the source and don't let them ruin your day.

"They live amoung us"


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Harley said:


> I can see both sides on this.
> 
> What IS the right way to deal with this? Just leaving is the nice thing to do but no education has taken place.


I agree. Usually people who have poor manners on the water are not gonna have there mind changed no matter what you do or say?


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

i figure we might as well be used to it all ready. that happens every morning driving my truck to work. why would anyone have respect on the water if they dont have any on land. 2 boats ran past me about 30 mph today while i was trolling a shoreline and they were within 30 to 40 yards.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I had an idiot try to give me a bunch of stuff in the mouth of the Colorado last week. He said I was blocking the channel. I was actually in about 2 feet of water and he was in an offshore rig. He stood it up and blasted me with about a 4 foot wake going out and then turned around and had it standing up to pass me on the inside. You should have seen how fast the bow of that boat came down when he plowed his motors into the sand bar. Justice is indeed sweet. He was still stuck in the mud when I waved and left.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but it seems to me that there is a huge difference between bad manners / ignorance and criminal assault. What's even sadder is that we have folks on this thread actually trying to justify the assault. Where did all the sportsmen go?


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

WELL IF YOUR SCARED OF GETTING SHOT OR BULLYED AROUND YOUD BETTER NOT LEAVE THE HOUSE. Everyone will have their own opinion but in my eyes i did the right thing. I agree with nautic star 2110. If someone slaps you in the face you slap them right back. I guess all the guys saying i was wrong have red cheeks!


----------



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

Muddy said:


> How is casting into someone else's boat or throwing a rooster tail on them standing up for what's right? That's behaving as bad as they were.


I bet you got picked on by bullies in high school too!!!!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

I didnt know spraying water on someone was criminal assault. Guess they need to close down splashtown then......


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh and i was casting in the same place that i was casting before then he got in my spot so i wasnt changing positions for his stupidity


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

As mentioned before, I too have fished the jetties since the 60's. Have seen some real stupid stuff. We usually try to say something rather than spray them with water. Not sure that I see criminal assault with sprayed water? Kinda scary these days with guns and and so many more people out and about. Maybe the high prices of fuel will back off the amount of people we will see on the water pretty soon?


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

capt. david said:


> chris there are idiots and a-holes you cannot change that, inherited traits! leave and go catch them somewhere else!


I second this!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

NauticStar2110 said:


> I bet you got picked on by bullies in high school too!!!!











No I never had that problem. You must be one of those internet tough guys!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Nautic star 2110 dont pic on him he probably never finished high school. Can we say GED?


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Chris9681 said:


> Nautic star 2110 dont pic on him he probably never finished high school. Can we say GED?


Pic away knuckleheads. I see if somebody doesn't agree with what you say this is how you brainiacs carry on the conversation. You two must be really smart.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow such big words, yeap i new it GED?


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Chris9681 said:


> Wow such big words, *yeap* i new it GED?


At least I can spell my big words.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh yeah and i never asked for anyones opinion i just stated what happened, you are the knucklehead with all the comments>>>> But im done with this thread, yall talk about idiot fisherman, by the comments yall are all in the same boat!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh yeap i see now ha ha it was a typing mistake, as you can see the a and e are close together. I never said i was a typing expert? But here you go YEP!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Chris9681 said:


> Oh yeap i see now ha ha it was a typing mistake, as you can see the a and e are close together. I never said i was a typing expert? But here you go *YEP*!


Thanks. Common mistake.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Sheeeeesh........you guys need to take a pill and lay down.

The Doofi Flotilla sets sail EVERY Saturday morning. 
Nothing new.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats why I fish during the week and am off the water by lunch time..... Popcorn's burning, gotta go.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This is like watching a wreck in slowmotion...LOL


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Its like a snapper thread


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

It sounds like a case of water rage has swithced to a case of internet forum rage.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Lets all just hug...........and start over tomorrow


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

As a wise scotch-drinking, cigar-smoking philosopher once said... "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> As a wise scotch-drinking, cigar-smoking philosopher once said... "You can't fix stupid."


Ron....Tater salad.....


----------



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

Muddy said:


> Pic away knuckleheads. I see if somebody doesn't agree with what you say this is how you brainiacs carry on the conversation. You two must be really smart.


I`M glad you weren`t with me when I was in VIET NAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I probably wouldn`t have made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*oh really.....?*



NauticStar2110 said:


> I`M glad you weren`t with me when I was in VIET NAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I probably wouldn`t have made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I find it quite IRONIC that NauticStar2210's user pic is very very similar to the same picture Chris9681 posted here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=162197

I was born at night....but not last night......

And please don't disrespect the many Vets that frequent this board with comments like the one you just made.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

That boat in NauticStar2210 avatar is much smaller than the one in Chris9681post--TOO FUNNY that he got called out!



TheSampsonator said:


> I find it quite IRONIC that NauticStar2210's user pic is very very similar to the same picture Chris9681 posted here:


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*busted*

and it all comes together. you know I once dated a girl who thought she was two different people, and she was right......


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

How long before that avatar changes. LOL!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Chris... Time to "stand up for yourself" again. It looks like Nauticstar2110 has stole your boat! 

What gives man? After all the big talk, how about an explaination?


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Nauticstar 2110 is my dad and we were on the boat together today when this happened, so of course we agree. nO BIG SECRET.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris9681 said:


> Nauticstar 2110 is my dad and we were on the boat together today when this happened, so of course we agree. nO BIG SECRET.


WHOPPER! Okay Dad let me on now......okay Dad your turn.....lol


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

yEAH I DONT LIVE AT HOME


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LMAO... like father like son


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*boy.....*

you bes' go fetch your daddy.......


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Rotflmao!!!!!!


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

********

If He Did Not Miss Hanging His Anchor Give Me His Tx #'s And We Will Deal With Him Next Time Out. If 2 Coolers Rally And Keep Touch On The Water And Log Bad Etiquite We Can Stop This Kind Of Behavior. I Have Not Been Out Yet This Year But From The Sounds Of Things People Got More Money Than Since. Watch Your Stern And Aft Fishing Is About To Get Good. Is That How You Spell Edyquit?

Tight Lines In The Near Future!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris,
10 years ago, if you would have raised your motor and shot me with a rooster tail, i would have been waiting for you at the ramp and you would have had a 6'2", 220lb problem on your hands! 
nowdays i'll just tie on one of the 2oz sinkers i have and try to knock off your windsheild.
Oh by the way young man, i am by far not one of the internet tough guys, i dont have a problem backing my words.

I was out today and some young 20 something kids were enjoying their selves wakeboarding in 50,000.00+ boat putting out a HUGE wake! I was fishing, they were having fun, so rather than stopping them and raising H*** with them and ruining both of our days, i moved. 
The theory of "my spot" only counts when courtesy is a factor, none of us own the water, so..... it is what it is, you got potlicked. Put on your big girl panties and DEAL WITH IT! I GUARANTEE it will happen again and again and again........


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*same boat...*

It looks like your "dad" owns exactly the same boat? He bought one just like it last year according to this thread..Duh

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=148629&page=2&pp=10

priceless......


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I can understand being a little aggravated when someone comes in on you but your actions where out of line. I'm pretty sure spaying someone with your propwash falls under  Reckless or Negligent Operation. Just because your daddy has a nice boat doesn't mean you own all the water around it. If you would have just kept fishing instead of trying to teach someone a lesson you might have kept catching fish.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My Dad's boat is better than your Dad's boat. (my Mom said so)


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Chris9681/Nauticstar2110-

I wasn't all that impressed with your initial post in this thread because of your response to the rude boater. I can understand the frustration, but to rooster tail the guy...whatever, if in fact that did happen. Sometimes inexperience may be the case with these alleged rude boaters and perhaps a kind suggestion on how to better achieve his move would have been more acceptable.

However, to disrespect those that gave so much in a thankless war, our Vietnam Vets, is less than unsatisfactory. Your only means of saving face, IMO, is to apologize to them publicly and move on. 

I would hope that you use this as a learning experience. My initial response was to blast you with some red which would have been my first, but we all make mistakes so I decided to take the high road. 

I have a deeply seeded earnest respect for Vietnam Vets, and for someone to disrespect them really peezes me off. I would hope you make this right.

Mike


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ugh Chris and Nauticstar, I will not get involved in this one, I actually like the entertainment quality and rarely post pics anymore (take a guess why?)

Buuuuuuutttt ,

Ya might wanna take a look at who your callin' out. before you strike. BELIEVE me, Muddy can back up what he is saying. I really don't think he got picked on since the day he was born! Not gonna be one of his problems TRUST ME.



Muddy said:


> No I never had that problem. You must be one of those internet tough guys!


----------



## Cat's Meow (Sep 5, 2006)

Reacting to a situation like that in a childish manner does absolutely no good and could result in the perpetrator of the incident going "medieval" on you. A lot of these people who show no etiquette on the fishing grounds may have other major personality flaws too---you don't know what they might do if you inflame them. The world is full of idiots and they seem to be concentrated on the water around fishing sites. These people are usually just clueless morons, they have no idea that they are bothering you or any one else (who knows if they are even aware that they are not alone in this world) and the best thing to do is to just get away from them and go to another place and don't get mad.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL! My boat is better too, and it is a '95 model!!! it is payed for, and MY name is on the title.

9681.....9/6/81.....seems young.... thats a lot of $$$$ for that rig!



boomgoon said:


> My Dad's boat is better than your Dad's boat. (my Mom said so)


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

*Munch, munch, smack, chew, gulp!*

Mmm! Extra butter!

Cg


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just so that everyone knows.....I own a 22' Nautic Star......looks just like theirs. Don't mistake me for them.....please. I will be the guy driving courteously.......6'2" and 235 on any day. Might be a bad idea.


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

I cant believe i wasted part of my life reading this thread hwell:


----------



## crazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

713


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Full moon. It brings out the rude behaviour in a man.

I'm glad Woodrow wasnt at the jetties.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

gee, this is fun.


munch, munch....'honey, can you toss another bag in the micronuker? i think i'm gonna need it!!!'


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

_like sands through the hourglass ..._


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

.....mister, you must think I'm scared of you. **** right you are, I can see it in your eyes. Now draw that smoke wagon and get to work!

....Tombstone.....


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

"These guys are living proof that the Three Stooges had children."

--Bobby the Brain Heenan


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

is all the popcorn gone?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope its all gone!!


Javadrinker said:


> is all the popcorn gone?


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

DatDude said:


> I hope its all gone!!


 It better be! As the old Chinese philosopher said, two wongs don't make a whyte. Never has, never will. Hopefully, maturity and good sense will eventually win out if they are lucky enough to make it to that point.
Once again, HU nailed it early on.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*Ha!*



Javadrinker said:


> is all the popcorn gone?


Well I was quite ammused with the quality and entertianment of this thread......


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Chuck said:


> It better be! As the old Chinese philosopher said, two wongs don't make a whyte. Never has, never will. Hopefully, maturity and good sense will eventually win out if they are lucky enough to make it to that point.
> Once again, HU nailed it early on.


Amen! I have no boat and try to wear real bright shirts when wading; like that makes any difference, the rude wake you or cut your line anyway, the real rude or crazy I think try to run you down. I must admit its kinda funny watching a big boat stop suddenly(oyster bar..sand bar) and the reactions of the humans(?) when that happens. Most learn, some don't.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

two wongs don't make a whyte.....they make baby wong....hehehehehe


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

best reply of all!!! LMAO



Hooked Up © said:


> Hello Pot....................................................this is the kettle calling...............................Hello?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*jak arses*

Chris... Nice Job!!! They are lucky they didnt get an ARS Woopin!!! some people just dont learn without a thump on the head!

ef em


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I just wasted five minutes! Wish I had 'em back...


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

NauticStar2110 said:


> I`M glad you weren`t with me when I was in VIET NAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I probably wouldn`t have made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nauticstar/Chris, thank you for your service in VIET NAM. Although every man who served in that conflict was very brave, it took a particular and rare kind of courage to join the army when, based on the picture that was posted, you were about four years old.

I know my 6-year old son doesn't have what it takes to serve in the US military at age 6, and I can only take my hat off for someone who did.

Seriously, I am particulary grateful for Vietnam vets becuase they are the only group of veterans who never got the respect they deserved at the time they needed it. People always support our War on Terror vets, they talk about he WWII "Greatest Generation," and still put flowers on the graves of Confederate war dead. Hopefully it's not to late to say Thank You! to the Vietnam guys. Doing a tough job is tough, but doing an unappreciated tough job is almost impossible.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I just dont know what they were thinking fishing out of a ski boat to start with!

Biggie


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with asking somebody nicely why they are 10 feet from your boat because sometimes they will actually be surprised that you are offended and move.......this past weekend we were respected wading on a busy day in big lake and i cannot believe it, it made me so happy and if everyone would fish like that a crowded day on the water would not be so bad.


----------

